# Drop-in for GP-9



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone modify the A/W GP-9 boards for the old ones? My old G2 board went out, thinking of
getting a new drop-in for my GP.

Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A little confused, I thought the drop ins had the full decoder integrated. 

Oh, I see you need to mod the board for the higher voltage bulbs on the older version geep. 

With the warranty issue, as mentioned on the mod pages, I'd ask CVP to do it for you and keep your warranty. 

Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The other choice is to buy new front & rear lamp assemblies. They cost $22,85 each. That way, you use a stock drop-in


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I pre -execute the mod for customers all the time, if they specify the version of Geep they have. Or, you can change the old lights to led and no mod is needed then. Either way, the board is set to go when the customer gets it. No warranty issues this way, in addition if you are using a p8 for sound, the special harness is also included, you need it for the drop in decoder, was not used on g2. 
jonathan 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a little confused! People say the new ones have LED's, and on A/W web site they say different bulbs.
Would like to stay with the bulb as I don't like the looks of LED's. 
Just took the rear lights out, and looks like the marker lights are LED's and head lights are bulbs. 


Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Check the voltage of the headlights, that gives you your answer... 

Greg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

At a little under 3.5 volts they are pretty bright.
At 5 volts they are very bright. 
Did some more checking, at 2.81 volts going into the headlight the
bulb has .001 volts 

Don


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

So Don what does this tell you? You don't need to mod. the drop in. if you mod. the drop in it will give full bat. voltage to the lights. 
Dick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

bingo 

(I have found 5v, 3v, 3.5v and track voltage in various USAT locos, best thing to do is measure, not go by "apparent" age) 

So, this is a non-problem, great! 

Greg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Now all I have to do is fine one! Called a couple of place and they are out.

Don


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

RLD a sponsor on here has them 
Dick


----------

